# Steering Problem 424



## JH5697 (Feb 13, 2011)

Steering wheel moves but front wheels dont. Not sure what to look for, worked great last time I used tractor. Has power steering. Is there a shear pin.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you open gear box looking inside?..also can you post some pics?


----------



## JH5697 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hydralic oil is a little milky when I check the fill plug. I think may be water in fluid. Waiting for warmer weather to see if the screen is iced up hope it will thaw out and work then will drain and change filter maybe next week. Thanks


----------

